# Fake Lyft and Uber Profiles .... How do you handle?



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

Just curious - How do you handle Pax when there is no Pax Picture, Pax doesn't look like or match passenger name on profile, Pax doesn't enter destination address. No phone call saying you will be picking up blah blah blah?


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

TheJudge said:


> Just curious - How do you handle Pax when there is no Pax Picture, Pax doesn't look like or match passenger name on profile, Pax doesn't enter destination address. No phone call saying you will be picking up blah blah blah?


Call the passenger, if call is rerouted to voice mail, send text, you than have a time stamp. Shut of engine & wait 05mins. Passenger will try to reach you as the cell would show missed call. If passenger contacts you, you will see the person who is talking/speaking to you. If not able to see I request the person to describe themselves to me.

If account is used by account holder for someone else, call account holder do not accept passenger until you get confirmation. Please see that your doors are LOCKED & all conversation regarding identification is done through the window. Report interaction to Uber with a CC to you. Protect yourself don't be blindsided. Uber will reply, (standard format) file email for future reference. Send email once you have stopped for a break or done or closer to home.

Do all this in a Five minute window. If no one contacts cancel & move on.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I just posted a similar respond to another posting: If something doesn't feel right before the Pax gets in your car, cancel & leave. This less than minimum wage job isn't worth putting up w/ so much crap.


----------



## terrible (Mar 16, 2016)

Not sure what is meant by a fake passenger profile.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

terrible said:


> Not sure what is meant by a fake passenger profile.


FAKE, some signs are not answering calls or forwarded to someone elses phone, no pix or someone elses pix, not pax real name like "Mr Suckalot" or Ms "Juicy Clam" etc.

I basically call them, if they answer and the PU location is at the strip then OK no problem. But if they don't answer twice then I cancel. If the PU is at a shady location, I automatically cancel.


----------

